# Pasta & Lemon & Basil



## kadesma (Dec 12, 2012)

Easy, quick, tasty. we love this.Cook 1 box 14oz. angel hair,spaghetti,linguine, your choice of pasta, drain and then Mix 1/3 cup fresh lemon juice, I also like to add some of the fresh zest from the lemon, also add 2 Tab. evoo,1/4 cup cream,3/4 cup parm,and the yolk of 1 egg. Mix well. Pour over your pasta now toss in salt and fresh cracked black pepper then 3/4 cup basil torn in half the long way. Pass extra parm if desired.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## chopper (Dec 19, 2012)

How did I miss this one. Thanks!  It sounds really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2012)

I want this, too! Yum!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 20, 2012)

This sounds very tasty.


----------



## jkath (Dec 20, 2012)

sounds pretty - but question - how does the cream react to the fresh lemon juice?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yummy!


 


chopper said:


> How did I miss this one. Thanks! It sounds really good.


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want this, too! Yum!


 


Savannahsmoker said:


> This sounds very tasty.


 


jkath said:


> sounds pretty - but question - how does the cream react to the fresh lemon juice?


Thanks Kylie
You got my friend and no going to the store on this one 
Hope you will enjoy it Savannah
Jkath, it was fine no problems here.
kades


----------

